# sump pumping ?



## puckman (Dec 7, 2008)

looking for a method some what like a condensation return tank that pushes the return water back to the boiler with air pressure. This is for a sump pump system and i don't want to use electric power to do it if possible. I 'm sure there has to be a way to get the job done.


----------



## mandoman (Dec 12, 2008)

Use a double trap system. Once the water starts to dump from the second trap it will siphon. Remember the old tank type siphon urinals? We have even installed a small municipal sewer system using this method with a 12' head, and 240'+ of distance.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

puckman said:


> looking for a method some what like a condensation return tank that pushes the return water back to the boiler with air pressure. This is for a sump pump system and i don't want to use electric power to do it if possible. I 'm sure there has to be a way to get the job done.


Hi,

Please introduce yourself in the introduction forums, so we can better help you:thumbup:


----------



## HALO3 (Jun 7, 2009)

mandoman, you may also purchase what is called a hydrostatic water back up pump. It is used in lieu of a battery back up. More reliable. Zoeller sells one that is called a homeguard. I remove more battery back up pumps and install new water back up pumps.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

HALO3 said:


> mandoman, you may also purchase what is called a hydrostatic water back up pump. It is used in lieu of a battery back up. More reliable. Zoeller sells one that is called a homeguard. I remove more battery back up pumps and install new water back up pumps.


Fed by an RPZ that is annually tested, of course.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Holy crap, talk about double take. I never looked at the date posted just the names, I was like "Holy *&#$!! W**h**d is back!" 
Then I put my Kokanee down and looked better. It's OK though, thats just first beer jitters:jester:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Holy crap, talk about double take. I never looked at the date posted just the names, I was like "Holy *&#$!! W**h**d is back!"
> Then I put my Kokanee down and looked better. It's OK though, thats just first beer jitters:jester:


 Got me on that one too. WHEEEW!!


----------

